# Cage screws for C40?



## useyourdagger (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone know the thread pitch for the water bottle cages on a C40? Thanks.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

useyourdagger said:


> Anyone know the thread pitch for the water bottle cages on a C40? Thanks.


Sure, the same for every other bike in existance.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*No, no, no!*

C-40 bottle cage screws have a special Bi-Conical Master Profile that has resulted in over 600 professional victories. In addition, C-50 bottle cage screws have a microscopic HP diamond profile to the thread, resulting in 3% more efficient fastening with a 5% reduction in weight.
Ernesto Colnago's attention to detail is well-documented - he once crafted different bottle cage screws for each stage of Eddy Merckx's assault on the Giro.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

Standard M5 ISO thread - any standard bottle cage screw will fit.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Er, no, with all due respect to everyone (doing the Tour of the Hills this year Monty?), I distinctly remember that C40 bottle cage screws are smaller than normal ones. 

...In fact having just compared the two, yeah, they're about 2mm smaller in diameter and about 5mm shorter. Don't know what the thread pitch is, but it's not the same as a standard one...

CC


----------



## useyourdagger (Mar 5, 2004)

*C40 cage screws - NOT standard M5*



Monty Dog said:


> Standard M5 ISO thread - any standard bottle cage screw will fit.


I found my screws, but in case anyone else is wondering, they are not the standard size. In fact, they're not even close, and if you tried to force a standard one in you probably wouldn't even be able to ruin the frame. C40 cage screws are 0.70 mm thread pitch, and Metric Specialties carries them (this according to Chicago Bike, cbike.com). 

Thanks for the responses, though!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Standard M4...*

Gee, all these answers are wrong. The cage bolts are standard M4 not the usual M5.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Not having a C40 I am glad I don't have to deal with that crap now*

Those "C40 screws" were solde for $16 a pair on ebay for quite some time. That's probably 500 times mark-up compared to buying from a screw manufacturer. 

I wonder why Ernesto had to be different from everyone else on these things. It's still half a pound heavier than the lighter frames on the market. 



C-40 said:


> Gee, all these answers are wrong. The cage bolts are standard M4 not the usual M5.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Perhaps it is half a pound heavier. Still got me up all the climbs faster than every other member of my club today.  

CC


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*just like I said..*

Nothing but a standard M4 bolt, which has a .7mm pitch. Even Ace Hardware has them.

http://www.efunda.com/DesignStandards/screws/screwm_coarse.cfm


----------

